# Donkey's digestion of green (hot) grass?



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi there,

New to the board. I have a 3 year old Donkey Gelding "Wyatt Earp" and a 8 year old mini stallion "Bebop's Foxfire".

The donkey seems to get diarrhea each time this year when the grass is very green and growing like crazy. The horse seems to do fine.

Anyone here noticed this with theirs?

He has a fun personality. More social, curious and cautious than the horse. Love his bray- it can be heard for over a mile. What a great sound... it's hard not to smile when I hear it! And I HEAR it when it's time to be let out!






Daryl

Saint Helens, OR


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Daryl, WELCOME to our donkey forum, from Wisconsin! Love your avatar---I have a St. Bernard too, along with a White shepard, a shepardXwolf cross, and our baby a black lab. I use to raise Great Danes and had 5 of them so guess I am safe to say I like big dogs and little horses too! We have 28 minis too. My guess would be that the grass is just to "rich" for his system. Have you tried to get him use to it gradually? I never turn my donkeys or horses out for any length of time on fresh green grass, without getting them use to it..you could end up with colic, founder, and other digestive problems. Corinne


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Corinne,

Cool! I'm in the Willamette Valley Saint Bernard Club and just showed my 16 month old girl last weekend for the first time. She got a Reserve (2nd place) which is pretty good and she seemed to enjoy it.

28 minis ?!?! Wow! That's quite a herd. My SB breeder friends have about 28 Saints in their kennels.

Back to the mini Donkeys anyway, I've been giving him some hay in the morning before turning him out to try to help his stomach. He doesn't seem to feel out of sorts, so I'm not too worried about it right now. Just messier when cleaning his stall.

Daryl


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 10, 2004)

HI Daryl, Sounds like your doing everything right, and if he doesnt feel "out of sorts" I really wouldnt worry about it either. WOW- 28 Saints! I sure wouldnt want her food bill. I remember what my 5 Great Danes costs to feed, seemed like everytime I was turning around I was buying Science Diet (the dog food I use) . Corinne


----------

